# Phillip Lim NY FW 08-09 Fashion Show Details x129 SHQ



## AMUN (31 Dez. 2009)




----------



## BlueLynne (2 Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Arbeit und pics :thumbup:


----------



## Q (4 Jan. 2010)

nicht alles unbedingt mein Fall 
:thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

ja, das sind eine menge details. danke.


----------

